# Buscopan whilst breast feeding



## Anon-E-Mouse (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi
I hope you can please help me. I have been diagnosed with gallstones & awaiting surgery. Had a really bad attack st week whilst out on my own with the children - it was really quite frightening as felt so vulnerable. A friend has recommended I take Buscopan which is usually used for IBS, but will quickly stop the spasms. I have bought some but the info sheet says not to take if pregnant or breast feeding. I am still breastfeeding my son. Any advice please.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

The manufacturers advise not to use as there isn't enough information on use in breastfeeding to say whether there is a risk to the child or not. The UK teratology information service states that there are no reports in the literature of toxicity following breastfeeding.

At best there isn't any information out there to make any reasoned decision but on the other hand there is nothing about that proves it is harmful at all. If you do decide to take them then the peak levels in the blood occur about 2 hours after taking the tablets so try and avoid feeding around that time.


----------



## Anon-E-Mouse (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank you. Will have to make informed decision if & when I get anotjer attack. Following a no fat diet may be easier for me & have the secondary gain of shifting this last half a stone to get to pre-pregnant weight.
X


----------

